# Betta Contest Winner, December 2009



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to* ChristinaRoss* on winning our December betta competition. Great picture Christina!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!  Well deserved!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! Congrats, Christina!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!! Congrats Christina. He sure is gorgeous.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you thank you!
Stephan thanks you!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

stephan deserves it, because he is really stunning!!!!!


congrats christina!!!!!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats! i love your fish!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

congratz <3


----------



## biokid101 (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

he's very nice!!!!


----------



## opy (Dec 16, 2009)

Congratulations! Very beautiful!


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

wow looks gorgeous. Definatly one of my favorites that i have seen. Congrats. :]


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats!  
I wish I could find a Betta that pretty.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks everyone! hes one of my favs!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Way to go Christina!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats Christina AKA Betta Momma. LOL You already knew I loved him. LOL


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He's beautiful!!!! CONGRATS!!! You sure deserve it :] What a beautiful betta!!!! :]


----------



## officialdees (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats....beautiful betta


----------



## The Fighter (Sep 19, 2010)

Verry nice betta


----------

